# Asking for Advice about a few Standard Poodle Breeders in the Pacific Northwest



## HappyCamper (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello - I've been researching like crazy: reading the advice on this forum, looking up breeders and writing pages of notes. We are trying to find a black/blue or maybe silver standard poodle puppy available between now and the end of March. This dog will be our family pet (we already have an 8-year old Spoo and a cat) and we are hoping for a confident, sweet and easy-going temperament. The breeders we have found with puppies available within the next month or two are:
*Amazing Poodles in British Columbia. The breeder is focused on improving the breed, placing the puppy in a good home. She shows her dogs and does agility with them. She shares the lineage and health testing up front. They are our top choice, but we haven't seen them mentioned much in these forums. We might be able to visit this breeder when the puppies are at 6 weeks because of a planned trip to the area.
*Kameo Poodles in Oregon. We haven't contacted this breeder yet, but it looks like she has puppies available. She has been recommended by another breeder, but I found a few negative comments on Yelp about the health and temperament of her dogs. Sometimes Yelp is not reliable, so I have not written this breeder off but it has given me pause.
*Marquis Diamond Poodles in California - she has an extensive website, and seems to socialize the puppies wonderfully. We would have to fly down to pick up the puppy.
*My Royal Puppies in Washington State - a breeder that specializes in brown Standard Poodles. Does not seem to be actively involved in the show community, but does have a cute black standard poodle puppy with a white paw.
I'd appreciate any advice!


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

Following along.

Marquis Diamond has been around for a long time but I don’t have any personal experience.


----------



## vanydog (Aug 23, 2019)

I don't know anything about My Royal Puppies, but I just wanted to let you know that any breeder claiming to have a "royal" sized poodle Is unethical. As that is not a real size for poodles and it's just a marketing gimmick that unfortunately sometimes resluts in health problems for the dog.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

vanydog said:


> I don't know anything about My Royal Puppies, but I just wanted to let you know that any breeder claiming to have a "royal" sized poodle Is unethical. As that is not a real size for poodles and it's just a marketing gimmick that unfortunately sometimes resluts in health problems for the dog.


I don't think they're claiming that. From what I can see on their website, it's just a cutesy name for their business.


----------



## vanydog (Aug 23, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I don't think they're claiming that. From what I can see on their website, it's just a cutesy name for their business.


I hope so, we don't need anymore "royal" breeders. I just assumed since they had a few breeding poodles listed being 27+ inches tall.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

vanydog said:


> I hope so, we don't need anymore "royal" breeders. I just assumed since they had a few breeding poodles listed being 27+ inches tall.


That's a fair assumption. You might be right.

Whenever people hear I have a standard poodle, they go "Oh wow! BIG."

They always seems so disappointed when I say, "Nope. 21 inches. Just shy of 45 lbs."

I don't know where all these massive poodles are hiding. I never see them except in the form of doodles.


----------



## HappyCamper (Dec 28, 2011)

We decided to go with Amazing Poodles in British Columbia because we can visit her home in about a week (about two weeks before we could pick the puppy up) and the owner really cares about her own standard poodles and standard poodles as a breed. We are so excited! And I will post a note after we get our pup about our experience for people doing research about breeders in the future.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

HappyCamper said:


> We decided to go with Amazing Poodles in British Columbia because we can visit her home in about a week (about two weeks before we could pick the puppy up) and the owner really cares about her own standard poodles and standard poodles as a breed. We are so excited! And I will post a note after we get our pup about our experience for people doing research about breeders in the future.


How exciting! Hope all goes well. And thanks for promising to report back! We're in Washington State and it's always nice to know who's out there for the next time we're crazy enough to get a puppy. ?

Are you considering doing agility as Amazing recommends? And do they temperament test the puppies before matching them with the right home? That's one thing I'll require from our next breeder.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I look forward to hearing about your Amazing poodle. I noticed them 4 years ago during my poodle search but they didn’t make my list due to geography.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi, I got my Poodle, Sisko from a breeder called RJ Standard Poodles. She does health test on all her dogs. She might have blacks if she's breeding one of her dogs, but I'm not sure if she's breeding right now. Good luck with your search!


----------



## HappyCamper (Dec 28, 2011)

I appreciate all the good wishes! Peggi the Parti - I do plan on trying agility, but have no experience doing so. My 8-year old Standard and I are going to check out a place that has agility called Zoom Room this Tuesday. Do you know of any other places in the area we should look?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

HappyCamper said:


> I appreciate all the good wishes! Peggi the Parti - I do plan on trying agility, but have no experience doing so. My 8-year old Standard and I are going to check out a place that has agility called Zoom Room this Tuesday. Do you know of any other places in the area we should look?


Fun! I hope you'll share photos!

Our trainer did recommend one spot, but it's local to us, on the Olympic Peninsula. Where are you located? Probably a bit far! 

I really feel like Peggy was born for agility, so I'm excited to give it a try at some point.


----------



## HappyCamper (Dec 28, 2011)

We are in the heart of Seattle, but Bellevue/Kirkland are easy access for us. I know that I need to find something convenient, so that we can go regularly. Let me know how Peggy does!


----------



## HappyCamper (Dec 28, 2011)

We picked up Owen yesterday from Amazing Poodles. It was a 4 hour drive up to Merritt, British Columbia and we are so thrilled with our new puppy! He is exactly what we asked Maureen for: confident, social and a snuggler. Maureen has litters pretty infrequently, only when she wants a puppy. This litter is part of Maureen's work as a breed preservationist. I was very impressed with all our interactions and her care of puppies. We really benefited from all of Maureen's expertise. While we added Owen to our family as a companion, we love that he comes from Champion lines. Maureen still has a few puppies from the litter if you want to contact her with any questions: [email protected]. Feel free to ask any questions of me as well.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Awesome! Photos please??


----------



## HappyCamper (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## HappyCamper (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## HappyCamper (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

What a cutie! ?
Best of luck with training and socialization.

Did you end up going to Zoom Room? I drove by it a few days ago and was curious... might have to stop by and check it out as well!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a handsome pup! And he looks right at home with his new family. I'm so happy for you and Owen!


----------



## HappyCamper (Dec 28, 2011)

Vanessa C - We did take our older poodle, Cass, to Zoom Room for Agility training. I thought they were great and very convenient location. Right now, we are taking Owen to Puppy Kindergarten at Ahimsa (less convenient) which I also like.

PeggytheParti - Owen is definitely feeling at home with the family. It is wonderful!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

HappyCamper said:


> View attachment 465307


Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

